# Hello



## WifeofPTSD (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi .. New to this . Married for almost 3 years . Blended family . Husband suffers from PTSD , military related . Just looking for people to talk to in a similar situation (Spouse w/ PTSD).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, 

Why not start a thread in the General Relationships forum talking about some of the things you are dealing with. There are folks here with PTSD and ones who have dealt with spouses with it. I'm sure you will get some good input.


----------

